# 32 Zoll WQHD IPS panel Erfahrung?



## wobix (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, er sollte auf jeden Fall 32 Zoll haben und da gibt es seit wenigen Monaten 2 Modelle mit IPS panel, allerdings finde ich zu diesen beiden keine Testberichte und nur eine einzige Erfahrungen im Internet.

Acer EB321HQUwidp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VA32AQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gerade der Asus sieht vielversprechend aus, allerdings habe ich das hier gefunden:
ASUS VA32AQ Issue - Is it me or is this monitor crap?
Dort wird von einer verschwommenen Schrift berichtet.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem der beiden Modelle?
Alternativ, welcher 32 Zoll WQHD Monitor ist Empfehlenswert so bis Max 500€
Habe noch nie ein VA panel gesehen, wie groß ist der Unterschied zu IPS?
Würde meinen 27 Zoll IPS als zweit Bildschirm nehmen, sieht man den Unterschied im direkten Vergleich sehr stark?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (26. Dezember 2016)

32 Zoll WQHD finde ich aber schon grenzwertig.

Da wären 27" meine Obergrenze.

Ab 32" würde ich UHD nehmen.


----------



## wobix (26. Dezember 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> 32 Zoll WQHD finde ich aber schon grenzwertig.
> 
> Da wären 27" meine Obergrenze.
> 
> Ab 32" würde ich UHD nehmen.



32 Zoll WQHD geht schon in Ordnung, mein 27 Zoll ist Full HD und das ist sehr grenzwertig, von FHD 27 Zoll zu WQHD 32 Zoll wäre eine ppi änderung von 81 zu 91, das dürfte für mich also in Ordnung sein.
Habe auch schon über 40 Zoll UHD nachgedacht.
Da würde der Kandidat noch so gerade vom Preis passen und ist auch nicht so schlecht bewertet, auch hier bei PCGH
iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2016)

Das der nicht flimmerfrei ist und spiegelt ist dir bekannt?
Wenn dich das nicht stört, dann ist er ok.


----------



## wobix (26. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das der nicht flimmerfrei ist und spiegelt ist dir bekannt?
> Wenn dich das nicht stört, dann ist er ok.



Dass er spiegelt ja, müsste ich sehen wie stark das wirklich ist, was genau meinst du mit nicht flimmerfrei?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2016)

Das Backlight des Monitors wird über PWM gesteuert.
Heisst die LEDs werden immer an und wieder ausgestellt.
Durch eine Kamera sieht man das sehr gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHZyiwjDdB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Hier ab 13:55.
Wenn du da anfällig für bist, reicht das von brennenden Augen, über Kopfschmerzen, bis hin zu Schlafstörungen.
Falls du aber keine Problem damit hast, kann es dir egal sein.


----------



## wobix (27. Dezember 2016)

Ok vielen Dank für die Erklärung und das Video, das war sehr Informativ.
Jetzt bin ich noch überzeugter von dem iiyama.
Gibt es denn trotzdem noch Meinungen über 32 Zoll WQHD mit IPS panel?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobix (2. Januar 2017)

Habe den iiyama heute bekommen und bin begeistert.
Die erste Stunde war schon Merkwürdig auf so nem riesen Monitor zu zocken, aber hab mich jetzt schon daran gewöhnt.
Das halb-entspiegelte Display finde ich sehr gut, da ich keine Lichtquelle hinter mir habe passt das sehr gut, der Schwarzwert ist genial.
Wenn jemand noch was wissen will gerne hier melden, aber in dem Video ist ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links ist zum Vergleich mein 27" Monitor, da muss ich jetzt noch einen geeigneten Platz finden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2017)

Wow, echt riesig. 

Wie kommst du außerhalb vom gamen mit der Größe klar?


----------



## wobix (2. Januar 2017)

Bisher nur gezockt xD
Meld mich dazu in ner Woche nochmal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

